# Ped



## tribulliez91 (Oct 6, 2010)

How do I get my pups ped on here


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Do you have the dogs in the ped and we might be able to look them up for you so you can post it. Or if you have it already and want to put it online you will need a ped service like Peds online or bully resource. Someone who knows the Bully ped builders will get on here and tell you the sites.


----------



## tribulliez91 (Oct 6, 2010)

ill just post a few. 
my pup is djs kalypso
her sire is ieps x-man his sire is blue of ruckus dam is razen kanes nala of iron edge
dam is so so lows shylow her sire is a1 gkk romeo henri dam princess henri


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

tribulliez91 said:


> ill just post a few.
> my pup is djs kalypso
> her sire is ieps x-man his sire is blue of ruckus dam is razen kanes nala of iron edge
> dam is so so lows shylow her sire is a1 gkk romeo henri dam princess henri


*Blue of Ruckus *
*A1 GKK Romeo Henri*


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

tribulliez91 said:


> ill just post a few.
> my pup is djs kalypso
> her sire is ieps x-man his sire is blue of ruckus dam is razen kanes nala of iron edge
> dam is so so lows shylow her sire is a1 gkk romeo henri dam princess henri


*Razen Kane's Nala*


----------

